# No kelvin WB on 6D! noooooOO!



## Cgdillan (Sep 17, 2012)

At least according to B&H there is no kelvin WB. This is sad for me since I always use kelvin for my productions.

Anybody have different information?


----------



## Cgdillan (Sep 17, 2012)

From Canon Website
Auto, Preset (Daylight, Shade, Cloudy, Tungsten Light, White Fluorescent Light, Flash), Custom (Approx. 2,000° - 10,000°K), Color Temperature (Approx. 2,500° - 10,000°K), White Balance Correction, and White Balance Bracketing

From B&H
Auto, Cloudy, Custom, Daylight, Flash, Fluorescent (White), Manual, Shade, Tungsten


So Canon says it does have Kelvin WB?

help!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2012)

B&H is not the source of specifications, they copy what they think are the important specs from information Canon publishes. Always refer to Cano for specsn before panicking.


----------



## Musouka (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, take it from the horse's mouth. 8)


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 21, 2012)

I would assume it would have kelvin... it's been on practically every camera since the D30's and D60's... I would wait until they pre-release the manual to confirm...


----------



## Cgdillan (Sep 21, 2012)

I believe now that it does have kelvin. The Canon page said it has "color temp" as a wb setting which i am assuming is kelvin.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2012)

Cgdillan said:


> I believe now that it does have kelvin. The Canon page said it has "color temp" as a wb setting which i am assuming is kelvin.



Of course it does. You already told us it does:



Cgdillan said:


> From Canon Website
> Auto, Preset (Daylight, Shade, Cloudy, Tungsten Light, White Fluorescent Light, Flash), Custom (Approx. 2,000° - 10,000°K), *Color Temperature (Approx. 2,500° - 10,000°K)*, White Balance Correction, and White Balance Bracketing



K = Kelvin, the SI base unit for temperature.


----------



## zim (Sep 21, 2012)

Pheeew another Canon disaster avoided 8)


----------



## distant.star (Sep 21, 2012)

.
Whew!!!!

Scared me to death! You can't imagine how much time I put into getting my Kelvins just where they all need to be for shooting those polka-dotted possums. It's not as easy as you might think, nature lovers!


----------

